# Veritas block planes with Tote



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone used the Veritas block planes with that attachable rear tote they sell? I guess that would make it into a small smoother, right? Does that work well, or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, it works quite well for me, the tote is suprizingly solid when mounted and unlike the bigger Veritas 
planes the handle angle is the same as the old Stanleys etc..


----------



## SWM (Jan 10, 2010)

Same here. It makes the plane much easier to hold and control. Really a good addition, although I take mine off when doing some traditional block plane rough & ready task.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the veritas low angle block plane with the traditional tote/knob and the chamfer guide.

Is the tote a gimmick: Yes, you don't need handles for most block plane use.

Is the tote usefull: Yes, the veritas block plane is a little heavier and bulkier than a standard block plane. The handles make it easier to handle for some uses, and let you use it as a small bench plane.

The differance in the totes:

Bench tote: optimized for a down and forward stroke (bench use).

Traditional tote: works reasonably well in a down and forward stroke (bench use), as well as an out and forward stroke (off bench use where a bench tote may be awkward).

I bought mine mainly to use for chamfering (I also have the veritas left-skew block plane and a hock block plane), it works well for this and does chamfer cross-grain (although the chamfer guide slightly burnishes the wood surface).


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm in the market for a block plane and discovered these accessories for the Veritas low angle block plane today. i'm deciding between the lie nielsen 60 1/2 and the Veritas. they both seem very high quality. I just the other day was looking on ebay at Stanley #3 smoothers since I don't have a smoother. the idea that the Veritas block plane could be used in some applications as a smoother is very appealing. 12strings, did you end up getting the tote and knob? How is it working for you?


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I just ended up getting a $7 vintage smoothing plane that I am still rehabing…I did follow the suggestions here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39389 on tuning up my cheap block plane, and it works much better now.


----------

